# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  SM-J530f  Pro 7.0 root

## امير الصمت

*
السلام عليكم  
روت مع ملف المديم لفك شفرة جهاز j530f pro * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا  اخي حسين_

----------

